
Kubernetes local development cluster in one command - twelvenmonkeys
http://www.charliedrage.com/kubernetes-dev-in-one-command
======
yefim
Looks like a layman's version of Spread[1] Great and simple solution!

[1] [https://github.com/redspread/spread](https://github.com/redspread/spread)

~~~
manojlds
You mean localkube, not spread -
[https://github.com/redspread/localkube](https://github.com/redspread/localkube)

------
brunoqc
I'm not sure I find this that useful. [http://kubernetes.io/docs/getting-
started-guides/docker/](http://kubernetes.io/docs/getting-started-
guides/docker/) is pretty simple.

~~~
okramcivokram
It looks like all the commands from that page put into a single script to be
easier to use.

------
wstrange
Nice.

Adding sky-dns would be a nice enhancement.

